

Show HN: Distill – Free HD videos for your website. 10 new videos every 10 days - luisedtr
http://www.wedistill.io/

======
chacham15
Is this basically Unsplash for videos? That would be really cool.

    
    
       -When you say "Curated HD Video Free For Your Personal and Commercial Use" does that include the ability to cut the video apart? 
       -When you get these videos from people, do you have some sort of agreement that they agree to distribute the videos under these terms? 
       -It would be better if I could click to start/stop because I dont want my mouse in the way and I want to do other stuff while watching the videos.
       -Lastly, is it just me or is there no sound? 
    

Sorry if I seem critical, it just looks really cool and I want it to work!
Good job so far :)

~~~
luisedtr
Hey, yea thanks for the comments. Essentially, it is like Unsplash but for
video.

To answer your questions. The videos are submitted under the Creative Commons
Zero license so you do have the ability to edit them.

Thanks for the critiques, this is our beta so we are trying to get as much
feedback as possible to make Distill better!

About the video, some of the videos don't have audio and others have been
muted. The problem was that contributors had edited videos with copyrighted
audio, so we had a problem there. The videos that could have audio do have
them.

Feel free to comment on your thoughts! Cheers.

------
ChrisGranger
Another Distill? There's an app by that name at
[https://www.distill.io/](https://www.distill.io/) already.

